# Silent Reflux (laryngopharyngeal reflux) Diet?



## courtneywdodd (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi! My name is Courtney. I need help understanding silent reflux. I have been to many specialists over the years, and it looks like surgery is the only way to repair my vocal cords. That is not scheduled for another 6 months. I do not know what to eat in the meantime. I know the obvious...no orange juice or very acidic foods. Is there anyone out there who has this and can help me? Thanks so much!


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Courtney,I have GERD as well, but I have never heard of silent GERD. I also have Crohns disease, but I do not think that they are related. In my case, the GERD kind of popped up on its own. I have been taking Nexium for almost a year, and before that Prevacid or Prilosec (whatever my insurance would pay for at the time).As far as dietary approaches, I have been told the following:1) no caffiene - gastric irritant2) no smoking3) limit orange and other acid juices - mainly citrus and tomato4) do not eat and lie down right away...I try to eat by 7:00 if at all possible. 5) no alcohol6) lose weight if you need to 7) avoid spicy foodI might have missed something, maybe someone else can add to the list.Hope that helps,Karen


----------



## RickSt (Feb 27, 2005)

I've been told the same things but you can't stay away from everything.I think moderation is probably the key.Rick


----------



## RickSt (Feb 27, 2005)

Unfortunately in other words...if it taste good spit it out or don't try it to begin with.Rick


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

also no spearmint or peppermint (relaxes the LES), I read. note: for me, if i eat at 7PM but i am having a clogged system day, i will reflux regardless. i sleep propped up on pillows too. i am not doing so well - i eat too much food at night, when my system can seem to digest the least. a new one i just read was dairy increases acidity - that was new to me! i find it soothing. i hope your surgery goes well. take care.


----------

